# Boss Said Yes!



## RAMROD1

Big boss just gave the go-ahead for a new river boat!! Just looked at a 1552 with 25 Tohatsu plan to pick it up next week, look out SSFH!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdaddy67

post pic's please.........


----------



## RAMROD1

I will when I pick it up next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tee

Good for you man. Congrats!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Right on bud!!! Watch out catfish! He will be on ya so quick you cant hide yore whiskers!


----------



## RAMROD1

Yep they better go into hiding! We went looking at used boats most of yesterday and by the end of the day she said why don't you just go ahead and buy a new boat and motor. How do you argue with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin

Just do your research, New/ Used. I went Through this about three months ago I have a 2008 aluminum craft . That bluebook was about 18,000 for it I payed 13,000 cash They're out there you just have to search.. In 2008 The gentleman that I bought mine from Payed 23,000 . He had 20 hours on the boat . Whatever decision you do good luck, 2cat


----------



## Jmlewis

Where did you get it and how much did you have to give for it?


----------



## Ducktracker

Very nice I'm ready to go


----------



## yakinhoot

*jealous*

I`m jealous and havent seen pics yet. Have fun !


----------



## RAMROD1

It will be an Alweld 1552 and have already made some changes! Going to go with the 30 hp with power tilt & trim along with a tilt kick out plate so that if I do hit something in the river it will still act like a non tilt / trim motor and kick up. Can't wait! Hope to have it by Wednesday and start the break in that evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

You will enjoy it


----------



## WGA1

I think going with the 30 is a good choice. I have a 1448 riveted boat with a 25 and it runs good but the welded 1552 will be a little heavier so the 30 should be a good decision.


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks still waiting on the motor to come in. I can't believe the price of trailers nowadays! Picked up a Craig's list special yesterday for $80 bucks will be rigging it out toady even with completely redoing everything I am looking at saving $1000 at minimum on trailer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Looks like it will be Friday if all his right before I can pick it up if not then the next week which will kill me since that is when I have to head back to work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok well it was a mad dash afternoon! Boat was supposed to be ready today but after a few calls and some research on the dealer part I got the phone call from them stating my motor would not make it for another couple weeks! Talk about a big let down! So I let my fingers do the walking and started calling dealers across Texas! As luck would have it after about 30 min of phone calls I found one although not to close it was in the same direction I needed to go to pick up my boat. It was ordered as a long shaft but turned up as a short, it was meant for me! So off I ran stopped in and loaded up my 1552 which fit my $80 Craig's list trailer like a glove. Then continued on down I10 and slapped that new motor on! Other than having to strip every thing back off next time home to paint my trailer due to this weather I am a happy camper! Can't wait to start the break-in in the morning.










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Very sweet boat, you will enjoy it I'm ready for you to slime it up.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

That looks very nice! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipeliner345

Now thats a trinity river boat. way to go!


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks guys! I am super excited!
P345 sent you a pm. 
Motor instal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok put her in the river and went from hwy 90 bridge all the way to the 105 bridge to start on the break-in. Had a blast and really love the boat and motor. Also I can't say enough about the CMC kick out plate! I mean I am running the lower Trinity river so hitting something is a given and with power tilt & trim if the motor can't kick up something is going to tear up, it worked flawlessly! Of course for the 30 min we stopped to fish the wife had to catch everything and let me play bait boy! LOL

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsonda

good looking setup


----------



## Ducktracker

With and slime the new boat up


----------



## cva34

Ya got a Pretty good BOSS


----------



## WGA1

How long did it take you to get to the 105 bridge?


----------



## RAMROD1

About 3 to 3:15 hours but had to run under half throttle for the first two then less than 3/4 for the next hour but boat would plane out at a little over half throttle. If you go be careful there is a pipe line that is just under the water with the river at the level it currently is. It makes a ripple across the river so was able to stop trim up and cross with no problem. Not a bad trip. I have a 6 or 6.6 gallon tank and used half for the whole day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok well have been procrastinating on setting up the boat but finally got started on it. No one every said I was organized but I do produce results. 
Trolling motor, LED lights, and LED nav lights on the front. 
Aluminum deck with I think it's called GatorTrax on top. 
Trolling motor plug installed and wire run. Wiring for lights run to the back. 

























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Plan for in the morning is to install the Gator Trax hydro turf on the upper deck. Instal the switch panel, anchor light and rod holders. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH

Looking good.


----------



## Ducktracker

Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok well didn't get as much done today as I would have liked. Putting the Optima in the little cubbyhole I wanted it to go into put up a challenge. I should have waited to mount the circuit breaker after I slide the battery in as I busted it when I did. Popped it back together but don't think it will work, not expensive but a drive to get another. Got the Gator Trax on the upper deck. Hole cut and switch panel mounted. Anchor light mounted. All hooked up to switch panel. All wiring is tinned wire and all connections are shrink wrap connectors/terminated. Had to call it a night due to tournament tomorrow. 

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Blue

Hey Ramrod nice boat... and I love the Gator Trax.... I'm looking into putting it on my jon.

Just out of curiosity do I see a different trailer under your boat than you had last year?

Jim


----------



## RAMROD1

Not this boat it's the same but last year it was red. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

The trailer was red last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHROADIE

Nice rig you went to work on it right away.


----------



## RAMROD1

The next addition. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

Ok did. Little more today!
New prop installed. 








Old above new below. 








New slider seat set up. 
















Needed rod holders but didn't want them mounted in a permanent spot so a little work with the dermal and some stainless nuts and bolts and walla moveable rod holder!!

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

His and her's Bee Ready Rod Holders. 
























And well I got in a little trouble, wife said no more posting unless I straiten up a little. So here is my slider seat after the hydro turf. 








And one of the current set up. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1

We hit the SSFH yesterday and really like the new Rod holders, the seat slider made it a great day also! I went from a 9.9X11 aluminum to 10X10 SS and really like it also, ran a good steady 28 mph with 29-31 in a strait line playing with the trim also with the current with a good steady 26 mph into the current. Hole shot was a little faster with WO rpm's closer to where they are supposed to be. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

